# which fly line



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I am going to be putting new fly line on my Billy Pate bonefish probably 9wt line because I use it offshore 80% of the time but do use it in shore on the windy days. My question is what line do yall think is the best thing going right now?
I do want a floating line. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I use SA Redfish floating line on my 8wt. It's probably the most popular floating line for us inshore types. I don't do any offshore though. I don't know if that makes much of a difference.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

I use Mastery Saltwater Taper lines, they make a Bonefish taper also. I use Cortland
on my fresh water reels. I some folks who like Teeny brand.
Captlee


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

SA Redfish line is great, but a little supple for long pick-ups. It does float well though. If your casts are medium to short and you wade where the line must float high, then it is a perfect line. 

If you fish from the boat and make very long casts, you might look at a stiffer line like Tropic Taper Plus from Cortland. I don't think it floats as well, but it is easier to carry more line in the air and can pick up more line from the water than the more supple redfish line. 

Of course, as mentioned, these are both coastal floating fly lines. Offshore you might need an intermediate or sinking line. I don't fish deep and can't comment on that arena.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

95% of my offshore fishing is done close to the boat so short cast are the norm for me. I do not need a sinking line because I am normaly throwing to fish I can see.
thanks again


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

What wight fly rod and model do you have? That also can determine the type of line you should buy. I recommend going to iFly the anglers edge to buy the line.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

If you needed intermediate or faster sinking lines a shooting head system might be the best. This can include floating heads as well. The only problem is line management and having to strip all the way to the head before recasting.

Rio Leviathon is made for off shore and I think they have a tropic floater with a similar taper. The rio tropic Clouser line has an agressiver head taper and works well inshore or off. Others I like are Wulff Bermuda Triangle and the old scientific anglers Tarpon/Bonefish tapers that sell as the ultra 4 line now, not the mastery.


----------

